# Ken Burns Country Music



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone watching Ken Burns documentary on country music? 

It's renewed my appreciation for country music that i grew up on


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep, I have been watching it. Too bad todays music (notice I didn't say country music) isn't up to par with the good old stuff. I hate the music they play on the radio today, with the exception of Chris Stapleton, Jamie Johnson, Luke Combs and a handful of others.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Anyone who knows their music, if they rode in my truck or SUV, would swear I never left the 1990s.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The best part of the 90's for me is what Rick Rubin did for Johnny Cash.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

What, you guys dont like the country pop? &#129326;

I'll take Brooke's n Dunn anyday over today's country.



Lone_Hunter said:


> Anyone who knows their music, if they rode in my truck or SUV, would swear I never left the 1990s.


I remember growing up thinking dang, that lady never left the 80s. Sometimes even the 70s...think about kids these days. Man, that guy is stuck in the 90s! &#129315;

I asked a kid at work today, what do you guys say yolo? In reference to something we probably shouldn't have done work wise...he said, Derek dont say that man. Laughing...I thought the yolo (you only live once) thing was still a thing...getting old &#128533;

(My apologies for the sidebar)


----------

